
Continuously writing an iPhone app, on an iPad Pro, using C# [video] - walterbell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEY8eehULAo
======
Nelkins
Here is a blog post from the creator of this demo:

[http://praeclarum.org/post/132881570743/live-coding-with-
xam...](http://praeclarum.org/post/132881570743/live-coding-with-xamarin-ios)

There is also a demo using F#:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbSawlDetOU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbSawlDetOU)

------
milkey_mouse
Wow, that's impressive. The guy [ported Roslyn and wrote a IL
interpreter]([https://twitter.com/praeclarum/status/690661664702627840](https://twitter.com/praeclarum/status/690661664702627840))
to get around the Apple dynamically compiled code prohibitions.

~~~
tluyben2
And even better; he did a pull request to incorporate the changes.

------
erikpukinskis
Would this be allowed in the app store? I thought Apple prohibits dynamically
compiled code on iOS?

~~~
int_handler
I would like to know this too. There is something similar for Python:
[http://omz-software.com/pythonista/](http://omz-software.com/pythonista/).
However, I'm not sure where Apple draws the line between "interpreted" and
"compiled." It would be nice if Apple relaxed this restriction a bit because
that would make the iPad Pro a lot more useful for developers.

------
dang
Url changed from
[https://twitter.com/praeclarum/status/690650344217444352](https://twitter.com/praeclarum/status/690650344217444352),
which points to this.

